# Looking to Start a Salt Tank



## banditsv2 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am looking to start a Salt Tank however the biggest tank that my apartment complex allows in an upstairs is a 20!?!?! which i have 3 of as is..... If i get another 20g will it be big enough to start my first salt tank??

*thanks
Banditsv2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, you can start a 20g Salt Water tank.
1" Sand Bed
25lbs Live Rock (Macro Rock)
240gph Nano Koralia
You don't need a SKimmer in a 20g tank if you do 10% water changes a week. If you don't then I'd suggest a Nano Skimmer
Heater
Refractometer
Salt Mix
RO/DI system for water, if yo do'nt use it, your next posts will be asking how to get rid of hair algae and sponge growth. You can use phosphate removal pads but thats hard to catch up on those phosphates.
Lighting- Poewr Coompacts for a Fish Only with Live Rock tank, T-5, Metal Halides and LED for Reef.
Have fun!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

You sure can do a reef in a 20 gallon tank. A hang on refugium is a great way to filter a tank that size, although a sump could also be used. Many people use Aqua Clear filters and hang ons but you can also buy them. I have a 20 gal sump on a 30 gal reef. Check out my recent blog post about how to cycle a new reef tank for some tips.


----------

